# Spsp 9/1/12



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Rented a boat from the base and dropped some crab traps and did some fishing. At the end of the day my brother and I took about 65 perch and 20 nice spot. We also took home two dozen rusty bottom crabs. This was a "meat" trip for my brother who is from Philly. His woman should be very happy. I kept around 20 fish for my Sunday fish fry. A great time on the water from 9:30 to 2:30.

bait: bloodwrms
lures: double dropper with chartruse dart on the top and a 1/2 oz blue & white twister tail

Bigger perch were caught on lures.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. Sounds like ya had a great trip.


----------

